

Stephen Hawking hacked by Syrian Electronic Army - siddharthdeswal
http://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/wordpress/stephen-hawking-hacked-by-syrian-electronic-army/

======
qohen
Just in case you were wondering:

From
[http://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/about/](http://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/about/)

 _IS IT REAL?

No. It’s made up. All of it. Yup, even that story. As the Middle East’s
premier source of SATIRE (much like The Onion, The Daily Mash and Emirates
24/7), The Pan-Arabia Enquirer is not intented, in any way whatsoever, to be
take as factual. It’s just here to amuse and any similarities in names (well,
except for Ahmadinejad) are purely coincidental. So please don’t take offence
to anything we write, OK, because it’s just not worth it._

~~~
philtar
Yeah I was just about to type that. It's the arab version of The Onion. It's
pretty new so I still see a lot of links to it in my facebook feed.

